# Naming Suggestions



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I like King of the Rhode and Rhode Trip. Another suggestion would be Rhode House (the Patrick Swayze movie but all I can think of is Family Guy now). I bet somebody somewhere would get a laugh out of that one. (Obviously I haven't had my coffee yet this morning)

But seriously, I really like King of the Rhode and Rhode Trip. They are cute and I think would fit your big guy well.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

2nd vote for King of the Rhode! I love it haha


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Will you post a picture of him please? What disciplines will he be shown in?

From your list I like King of the Rhode, and Rhode Trip.

A few others:

Rhododendron (a flowering bush)
Rhodeo
Rhode Scholar
One for the Rhode
Abbey Rhode
Rhode Test
Rhode Rage
Rocky Rhode
Rhode Warrior
Open Rhode
Private Rhode

and

Silk Rhode -Silk Road derives its name from the lucrative trade in silk (and horses) carried out along its length, beginning during the Han dynasty (207 BCE – 220 CE). (from Wikipedia)
​ PS.

Thunder Rhode


----------



## Taylor Rea (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Taylor Rea (Aug 16, 2017)

anndankev said:


> Will you post a picture of him please? What disciplines will he be shown in?
> 
> From your list I like King of the Rhode, and Rhode Trip.
> 
> ...



I posted a picture in a reply below. We will be showing in the Eq and possibly some jumpers.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm not seeing a picture

I'm also a fan of King of the Rhode


----------



## Taylor Rea (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nope, still not showing up. Try uploading it from your computer instead of posting a link.


----------



## auboch (Aug 9, 2017)

Rhodability! My personal favorite because of the play on words. roadability-the ability of a motor vehicle to maintain a steady, balanced, and comfortable ride, especially under a variety of road conditions. The qualities (such as steadiness and balance) desirable in an automobile on the road.
Rhod(e)ster or Ring Rhod(e)ster
Rhodeshow
Rhodeworthy


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

auboch said:


> Rhodeworthy


That was what came to my mind. "Rhodes Rhodeworthy".


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thunder Rhode!! 

Sit tight, take hold, Thunder Road...Bruce


----------



## Kathleen Bellamy (Feb 27, 2017)

I love the name 'King of The Rhode'


----------

